# User name



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

Is it possible to change my username for the forum?

:?:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

only by speaking very VERY nicely to Jae......


----------



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> only by speaking very VERY nicely to Jae......


Thanks DIRY. have sent VERY polite e-mail


----------

